# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания >  Конфигурация "Домашняя бухгалтерия"

## REK

*Конфигурация "Домашняя бухгалтерия"*

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


Уважаемые пользователи, предлагаю Вашему вниманию конфигурацию 1С 8.2 на управляемых формах, для учета домашних финансов.
Скачать можно здесь: http://infostart.ru/public/165128/
п.с. Если доступа на инфостарт нет, желающим получить, отправлю письмом.
п.п.с. Конфигурация поставляется бесплатно.

Диаграмма по категориям.jpg

----------

Aligator25 (24.10.2013), Faven (14.03.2014), gera_b (13.08.2013), LEXXALEKS (24.09.2013), nasha4 (13.11.2018), pruha (12.03.2014), sean69 (10.12.2015), valiko55 (14.01.2016), Zultan (06.08.2013), Штрек (11.11.2018)

----------


## uzerdv

Доброго дня. Можно мне...

----------


## uzerdv

Доброго дня. Можно мне скинуть на мыло: uzerdv@yandex.ru

----------


## kkoonnaann

Скиньте на jeka.salnikov@mail.ru

----------


## oleglg

Сбросьте, пожалуйста, на lar@i.com.ua

----------


## staas_ya

Скиньте пожалуйста на staas_ya@ukr.net

----------


## oleglg

*REK*,  Конфигурация "Домашняя бухгалтерия"    Сбросьте, пожалуйста, на lar@i.com.ua

----------


## Niveol

Скиньте пожалуйста на мыло fedos-86@mail.ru
Спасибо

----------


## REK

Здравствуйте. Всем скинул. Извините, что с таким опозданием, давно не заходил на форум, а оповещения в спам попадали.

----------


## Zultan

Здравствуйте, отправьте пожалуйста мне на mos-mv@mail.ru. Спасибо! )

----------


## MrDemo

Здравствуйте, отправьте пожалуйста мне на mrdemo2013@gmail.com Спасибо! )

----------


## gera_b

поделитесь, пожалуйста, на a2k@ua.fm

----------


## yurbannn

И мне если можно yurbannn@mail.ru

----------


## starplus

плиз info_pls@mail.ru

----------


## LEXXALEKS

Доброго времени суток. Скиньте и мне, если можно. Спасибо!!! lexxaleks@gmail.com

----------


## REK

Отправил.

---------- Post added at 17:03 ---------- Previous post was at 16:59 ----------

Просьба отписываться здесь, у кого какие есть пожелания к функционалу.

----------


## slimax-07

Отправьте пожалуйста и мне файлик dysik-07@mail.ru Спасибо!

----------


## Aligator25

Отправте пожалуйста на olegkuz@gmail.com. Заранее благодарю.

----------


## Topic

Добрый день. Отправьте плиз и на greatskiv@mail.ru

----------


## REK

Всем отправил.

----------


## nadya2009

Здравствуйте, отправте мне  тоже плиз....nadya20091993@mail.ru

----------


## Галчонок-75

Прошу мне тоже скинуть :ufkbyf-75@mail.ru. Спасибо

----------


## lynx_lea

Прошу мне тоже скинуть на...lynx_lea@mail.ru. Спасибо

----------


## REK

Всем отправил.

----------

nadya2009 (11.11.2013)

----------


## lynx_lea

> Всем отправил.


не пришло(

---------- Post added at 08:57 ---------- Previous post was at 08:56 ----------

о...  адрес не тот написал))) на...lynx__lea@mail.ru
одну _ пропустил

----------


## REK

отправил

----------


## SSS_Viva

Здравствуйте, отправте мне тоже на ......SSS_Viva@mail.ru.

Заранее большое спасибо.

----------


## REK

> Здравствуйте, отправте мне тоже на ......SSS_Viva@mail.ru.
> 
> Заранее большое спасибо.


Отправил. Пожалуйста.

----------


## alex125it

Здравствуйте, отправьте на r11111r@ya.ru

 Заранее большое спасибо.

----------


## REK

> Здравствуйте, отправьте на r11111r@ya.ru
> 
>  Заранее большое спасибо.


Отправил. Пожалуйста.

----------


## alfutina

Добрый день,адрес t.alfutina@yandex.ru

Благодарю заранее.

----------


## REK

> адрес t.alfutina@yandex.ru


Отправил. Пожалуйста.

----------


## vlad420420

Приветствую, пришлите пожалуйста на ramzes0072008@yandex.ru
Спасибо заранее!

----------


## REK

Отправил. Пожалуйста.

----------

vlad420420 (10.12.2013)

----------


## vlad420420

Спасибо большое!

----------


## uzerdv

Можно и мнеИ?
uzerdv@yandex.ru

----------


## REK

> Можно и мнеИ?
> uzerdv@yandex.ru


Можно. Отправлять?)

----------


## ddmitriy2006

Скинте мне. demetra-d@ukr.net  Спасибо...

----------


## REK

> Скинте мне.  Спасибо...


Отправил. Пожалуйста.

----------


## Deepushka

Скинте и мне. Спасиб =)
admin@vkraska.ru

----------


## REK

> Скинте и мне. Спасиб =)


Пожалуйста.

----------


## Ната33

А можно мне natakovaleva2@mail.ru

----------


## REK

> А можно мне


Отправил.

----------

Ната33 (13.01.2014)

----------


## pahanapp

если не сложно, скиньте, пожалуйста на unis85@list.ru Спасибо!

----------


## REK

> если не сложно, скиньте, пожалуйста Спасибо!


 Отправил. Пожалуйста.

----------


## MidnightKiller

скиньте пожалуйста, если не затруднит. заранее благодарю :)
ttpoison@mail.ru

----------


## REK

> скиньте пожалуйста, если не затруднит. заранее благодарю


Скинул. Пожалуйста.

----------


## tamkar

Сбросьте, пожалуйста, на Snake_1977@bk.ru

----------


## REK

> Сбросьте, пожалуйста


Сбросил.

----------


## pavel_sor

Сбросьте, пожалуйста pavel_sor@mail.ru

----------


## ddad

Сбросьте, пожалуйста ddad mail.ru

----------


## REK

Отправил всем.

----------

ddad (14.02.2014), kiss10181 (20.03.2014), Труляля (13.03.2014)

----------


## popiksergey

скиньте пожалуйста на popik.sergey@gmail.com
спасибо!!!

----------


## olic1928

сбросьте плз olic1928@yandex.ru

----------


## kiss10181

Пульните и мне, пожалуйста, на lollipops.2011@mail.ru Спасибо.

----------


## Леон977

скинmте плиз Leon977@mail.ru

----------


## zirael11

Сбросьте, пожалуйста zirael11@rambler.ru
Спасибо!!!!

----------


## Faven

Вышлите пожалуйста на 100pers@mail.ru
спасибо!!!

----------


## vladrus

Сбросьте, пожалуйста на vladrus86@gmail.com
Спасибо!

----------


## Труляля

Вышлите пожалуйста на caramel1977@mail.ru
спасибо!!!

----------


## REK

Отправил всем. Пожалуйста.

----------

Труляля (13.03.2014)

----------


## pruha

Сбросте мне пожалуйста pruha13@mail.ru
Спасибо

----------


## konyavka

Поделитесь и со мной, пожалуйста konyavka@ya.ru

----------


## REK

Отправил.

----------


## ximikab

вышли плиз конфу "Домашняя бухгалтерия" 
Спасибо заранеее.
ktsmup@mail.ru

----------


## REK

Выслал. Пожалуйста.

----------


## pruha

> Выслал. Пожалуйста.


Большое Спасибо

----------


## Degger

Добрый вечер, можно и мне скинуть на denisxd@yandex.ru

----------


## leonidgrinco

Вышли пожалуйста конф. "Домашняя бухгалтерия" 
Заранее благодарю.
leonidgrinco@mail.ru

----------


## REK

Всем отправил. Пожалуйста.

----------

ximikab (22.04.2014)

----------


## Vinodel

скинте мне "Домашнюю бухгалтерию" на ljagyshenok@mail.ru. Заранее спасибо

----------


## uzerdv

Будьте добры и мне uzerdv@yandex.ru

----------


## REK

Отправил. Пожалуйста.

----------


## Highlight

и я хочу :)

td@tut.by

Заранее спасибо :-)

----------


## kittinat

Добрый вечер. Скиньте пожалуйста zotova-n-v@yandex.ru Заранее спасибо.

----------


## REK

Отправил. Пожалуйста.

----------

Highlight (21.10.2014)

----------


## sas_255

> Скачать можно здесь: http://infostart.ru/public/165128/
> п.с. Если доступа на инфостарт нет, желающим получить, отправлю письмом.


Отправьте пожалуйста конфигурацию на адрес:   sas_255@mail.ru
Заранее большое спасибо!!!

----------


## REK

Отправил. Пожалуйста.

----------

sas_255 (22.09.2014)

----------


## olga_id

Добрый вечер! скиньте, пожалуйста на olga250370@gmail.com 
Спасибо

----------


## REK

Отправил. Пожалуйста.

----------


## Милена

И мне, пожалуйста на bezdna008@mail.ru
Спасибо!

----------


## REK

Отправил. Пожалуйста.

----------


## Shaggart

хотелось бы получить на shaggart@yandex.ru

----------


## REK

Отправил.

----------


## redyal

Здравствуйте, вышлите, пожалуйста, и мне конфигурацию.

----------


## Ukei

- Добавил ссылки в шапку темы.

----------

sean69 (10.12.2015)

----------


## sean69

Недоступно для скачки. Можно обновить ссылку?

----------


## Ukei

- Проверяйте.

----------

sean69 (13.12.2015)

----------


## valiko55

Хочу получить конфигурацию Домашняя бухгалтерия

----------


## Ukei

> Хочу получить конфигурацию Домашняя бухгалтерия


 - Лежит в первом сообщении темы.

----------


## Lexter5

Скиньте пожалуйста мне на почту leox5@ya.ru Спасибо=)

----------


## leon_e

И мне если есть возможность
leon-e-1956@yandex.ru

----------


## Belkaw

Скиньте, пожалуйста на почту:
belkaw@mail.ru
Спасибо

----------


## NLObP

Приветствую. Отправьте пожалуйста на почту aarcus@mail.ru

----------


## suck3

upzheu@yandex.ru   и мне плиз

----------


## Conbaks

Скиньте на askizon@gmail.com

----------


## perun2006

perun2006@mail.ru и мне ссылку. Спасибо!

----------


## Wiska

Пожалуйста,можно и мне прислать на e-mail luka-des@yandex.ru

----------


## zvereva9810

пришлите пожалуйста мне, zvereva9810@gmail.com , заранее спасибо!

----------


## Ukei

> пришлите пожалуйста мне, zvereva9810@gmail.com , заранее спасибо!


 - Обновил ссылки в 1-м сообщении темы.

----------


## chechelnitskiy

Здравствуйте, вышлите, пожалуйста, и мне конфигурацию chechelnitskiy@mail.ru

----------


## Ukei

> Сбросьте, пожалуйста pavel_sor@mail.ru


 - См. 1-е сообщение темы, там живые ссылки.

----------

